# does anyone wake up feeling weird and confused?



## fordsrevive (May 7, 2012)

i woke up this morning feeling out of it,confused and couldnt remember what day it was for 2 min,just had a horrible feeling in my stomache almost like a bad feeling


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

i do sometimes


----------



## notimenoproblem (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, that used to happen to me for a couple of years.... you wake up after a night of morbid dreams, and you dont quite know why you feel like another person. almost like the struggle youre in (your life story) doesnt make sense... like theres a different person living your life and youre stuck inside....
at least thats the kind of screwed up experience I've had waking up most mornings


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

i feel that way a lot. its a weird feeling


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

i hate mornings or when i wake up


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, I woke up this morning feeling very emotionally confused, nauseous, an impending doom kind of feeling


----------



## notimenoproblem (May 14, 2012)

Yeah,
for a while there I thought I would go completely mad. Eventually I found this video on Youtube and I began understanding how life really works.
Its kind of wierd the first few minutes, but after watching it I think I kinda regained my grasp on reality.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

All the time, almost every morning I wake up feeling dazed & out of it. I like it though, I forget who I am for a good minute or so.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

Im pretty sure it has to do with falling into different sleep levels and waking too fast or something. Today i wokeupthinking i hadhomework to do,but then realized ivealready graduated.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

i had an outa body dream once where i was watching myself sleep and i could see the whole room around me. then i had this weird feeling someone was watching me sleep then in the dream i was still looking at myself from like ceiling level then flew down to my body and i woke up scared. i was scared because i just felt like someone was staring at me while i was asleep but now i just figure it was a weird outa body experience


----------



## Anxietydoc (May 18, 2012)

It actually happens a lot to people on SSRI's, tricyclics or benzos as they kill REM sleep and disrupt the sleep cycle which often leads to disorientation in the AM.


----------



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

akeanureevess said:


> i had an outa body dream once where i was watching myself sleep and i could see the whole room around me. then i had this weird feeling someone was watching me sleep then in the dream i was still looking at myself from like ceiling level then flew down to my body and i woke up scared. i was scared because i just felt like someone was staring at me while i was asleep but now i just figure it was a weird outa body experience


I've had that experience a few times.

I wake up feeling weird and confused most days. Nothing beats thinking your coffee is ready and seeing it drain out of the machine and onto the floor because you forgot to put the pot in. Or having a pot of hot water because you forgot to put the coffee in...ha ha


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I just woke up feeling sick, full of dread, and not wanting to get up. But I'm not too disoriented.. I think..


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

VelmaVonTussel said:


> I've had that experience a few times.
> 
> I wake up feeling weird and confused most days. Nothing beats thinking your coffee is ready and seeing it drain out of the machine and onto the floor because you forgot to put the pot in. Or having a pot of hot water because you forgot to put the coffee in...ha ha


really? i wasnt sure wtf was goin on i just felt i was being watched. i really dunno wtf happened it woulda been me watching myself me having a crazy dream or i dunno.


----------



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

akeanureevess said:


> really? i wasnt sure wtf was goin on i just felt i was being watched. i really dunno wtf happened it woulda been me watching myself me having a crazy dream or i dunno.


I am not sure if what I experienced was a strange dream either...one of my experiences was similar to yours, where I saw myself sleeping, a few others I was floating around the room. It was odd!


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

VelmaVonTussel said:


> I am not sure if what I experienced was a strange dream either...one of my experiences was similar to yours, where I saw myself sleeping, a few others I was floating around the room. It was odd!


those weird dreams make you wonder huh?


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

I wake up really anxious sometimes, have to take a bong hit to chill out...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL, I can't believe it! Finally someone else who feels this way. If I fall asleep during the day, I wake up feeling like it is tomorrow, and I feel dazed out and confused for the rest of the day. I try to explain this weird feeling to people irl, and they don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm usually normal, just dead tired, in the morning when I get up for good, but I do some REALLY weird and embarrassing things when I go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. I'm not sleepwalking, I remember getting up, I just don't remember doing this stuff. Things like taking the cap off the cough syrup and misplacing it, leaving things sitting on the sink, getting the cat some treats (this part is normal) and falling asleep in bed with them still clenched in my first (that part's not)...there was also an occasion...I won't go into detail but let's just say that I was measuring something like I typically do because I have a bladder disorder, and I went to take some cough medicine, and...well, I reached for the wrong cup. :blush :blush :blush Probably shouldn't admit that, but I think it illustrates just how messed up I can be in the middle of the night! Usually, I'll just go to the bathroom, then return to bed only to find that a half hour to an hour has passed. ?????

Every so often I don't know what day it is and have to take a moment to remember. And now and then I awaken with a really bad feeling of dread which fades as the morning goes on. But the middle of the night is when things get really weird. I have no clue what's causing this, I haven't had any major changes in meds or sleeping patterns or anything.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> LOL, I can't believe it! Finally someone else who feels this way. If I fall asleep during the day, I wake up feeling like it is tomorrow, and I feel dazed out and confused for the rest of the day. I try to explain this weird feeling to people irl, and they don't know what I am talking about.


I have this issue too. I always wake up from a nap, thinking that it's the next day :roll.

Also have mornings where I wake up in dread, anxiety, or rage.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I sometimes wake up feeling really disoriented. Usually not in the morning, but if I decide to take a nap in the afternoon. Almost always, when I take a nap, I'll wake up totally confused and feeling like death. I also usually have really ****ing awesome dreams during those naps. It's pretty cool.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I wish. It would be a welcome change to "ah f***".


----------



## Lilac Swirl (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes, I do. Usually when my anxiety levels are really high.


----------



## zerevich (May 13, 2012)

It often happens to me when I wake up during REM sleep. I have no idea where I am, who I am or what is going on. I guess this ends very quickly, probably under a minute, but feels like an eternity.

It usually happens when I take a nap and something wakes me up or when I wake up in the morning, say 20 minutes before the alarm goes off, and then fall back asleep.

I'm pretty sure sleep cycles have much to do with depression, but I don't have much information here, just my own observation... My depression (and SA in return) always gets worse when I stay in bed in the morning instead of getting up. Sleeping too much (or more than usual) drains my energy pretty quickly and pushes me into depression.


----------

